# Need a salsa recipe without garlic



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a house guest who recently found out that she is allergic to garlic. She really misses salsa. She has found a few jarred salsa brands w/o garlic, but they are expensive. 

I told her I would ask here, since HTers are the best!


----------



## RWBlue01 (Aug 11, 2010)

pico de gallo, there are many ways to make it, choose the one that sounds best to you

OR

base tomato sauce, onion, hot red pepper, green bell pepper. Cook as little or as much as desired. (I go to both extremes (no cook, or very cooked).)


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Garlic is an optional ingredient in most all salsa recipes. It isn't required for any reason other than flavor so just use your favorite recipe and leave the garlic out of it.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Make any salsa recipe and skip the garlic. Not a big deal.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Gladrags said:


> Make any salsa recipe and skip the garlic. Not a big deal.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

salsa w/o garlic? sacrilege ... 

As others have suggested, pico de gallo or just leave the garlic out. For some added flavor, may try using some roasted peppers as a substitute.... yummy

Check out recipes from Rick Bayless


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

hi, chop up 3 cups fresh tomatoes from your garden, add 1/2 cup chopped onion,( check its a cousin to garlic) then add 3/4 cup chopped green peppers any kind, add a little chopped hot pepper of any kind to get the heat if you want it, add a tsp/ sugar and tsp. salt, if you like add some cilantro, stir then eat. after she leaves add a bit of chopped garlic and finish if she left any, best wishes, ray


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

5 qt. chopped tomatoes
5 chopped onions
6 chopped jalapenos
5 chopped onions
4 chopped peppers
3 cups sugar
3 cups vinegar
2 TB salt
1 TB cummin
1 TB coriander
1 TB dry Mustard
you may add some hot peppers. Heat just to boil then put in jars and process.


----------

